# Home Made, "Glendo Accu-finish" Show Me Yours



## Janderso (May 6, 2019)

If you are going to scrape you need to put a radius on the carbide/HSS blades and they need to be lapped to a specified angle.
How do you accomplish it?


----------



## Cadillac (May 6, 2019)

Right now I have a diamond wheel on my tool grinder with one table tilted to the 5*. I’ve had a delta slow speed wet grinder sitting waiting for me to make a hub so that I can mount 8” diamond plates I have for it. Plates are cheap off eBay I got up to 2500 grit. I believe I saw robin renzetti from YouTube using the same type and he said it works just like the Glendo. 
Grinder can be found under a 100.


----------



## Janderso (May 6, 2019)

I've never seen one of those. Where would you find one for $100?
I assume there is a geared reduction or pulleys in that housing?
I tried E-bay.


----------



## Cadillac (May 6, 2019)

Yes it’s a gear reduced drive. Where to buy?? They might still sell in the stores? I found mine on CL acouple years ago for 50 bucks. Just saw one for sale on CL for 80 in Chicago. They are geared towards the woodworking group for sharpening lathe tools and planer blades.


----------



## Bob Korves (May 6, 2019)

The speed for honing and sharpening scraper blades (and similar work) needs to be down somewhere around 200-300 rpm for a 5" to 6" diameter diamond wheel.  The power required is quite low for lapping scraper blades, so a small motor and belt or o-ring can work for a smooth running wheel along with an easier build and gearing.  The pulleys are easily make for that application.  Copy the Glendo for the tilting table arrangement, it works pretty well.  If you want to grind carbide blanks into scraper blades, and carbide lathe and mill tools, then you will want much more power and more rpm, like a Baldor carbide grinder.  For wheels, the Glendo ones with the embedded diamonds are very nice and last a very long time.  The Chinese ones with plated diamonds are not as nice, and will not last as long, but are about 1% of the price and will do the job.  Jeff, several members of our local group have made carbide lapping rigs.  I am still procrastinating...


----------



## Janderso (May 6, 2019)

I wonder if I can put a vfd on the Baldor tool room grinder to reduce speed. It has the tilting tables.
That would be a wonder tool if I can make it work for shaping and polishing carbide.
I was looking at a home made one Jim made. It worked great, it's just sourcing the components and finding the time.
If I could pick up one reasonable cheap or convert the Baldor I would rather go that route.


----------



## Bob Korves (May 6, 2019)

Janderso said:


> I wonder if I can put a vfd on the Baldor tool room grinder to reduce speed. It has the tilting tables.
> That would be a wonder tool if I can make it work for shaping and polishing carbide.
> I was looking at a home made one Jim made. It worked great, it's just sourcing the components and finding the time.
> If I could pick up one reasonable cheap or convert the Baldor I would rather go that route.


You could probably use a VFD with the Baldor, but the standard carbide grinding wheels have fairly small faces and are coarser, so you would probably want to also change to a different wheel for sharpening and lapping scraping tools (or mount it at the other end of the grinder.}


----------



## mikey (May 6, 2019)

Bob Korves said:


> Copy the Glendo for the tilting table arrangement, it works pretty well.



Just a quick note on the table. The rods are quite precisely sized, and the bushings that slide on them are precision reamed. It is a very, very close sliding fit with no discernible play. I think it will take careful reamer selection to duplicate the action of this table.


----------



## Cadillac (May 6, 2019)

Janderso said:


> I wonder if I can put a vfd on the Baldor tool room grinder to reduce speed.





That’s what I’m using now is my tool grinder with a diamond wheel I thing 320 other side is a cupped AO wheel. It does short work of the carbide. But has been said it deteriorates the wheel quickly. Ive been using this wheel for four years on all my carbide lathe tools and now the scraper blanks and have yet to see any wear on the wheel and I think I got it for 30-40 bucks on eBay. After grinding I lap with a 1000. Which I think is harder to do then the grinding.
The delta sharpening station spins at 400 rpm. I really need to get on that hub. I use it now for sharpening scissors for my wife. She  does carpet binding and wears out scissors monthly with thick carpet. The horizontal wet stone makes it short work able to do the full blade length at once and near razor sharp.


----------



## Janderso (May 7, 2019)

Great news.
I had that same wheel to touch up carbide lathe tools.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 7, 2019)

Hi Jeff,
here was my first shop made diamond sharpener for carbide scraping blades.
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/shop-made-diamond-tool-sharpener.34775/


----------



## projectnut (Dec 12, 2020)

I realize this is an old thread.  That being said but I have been working on a version of the Glendo Accu-Finish II tool sharpener on and off for a couple years.  I just went to the Glendo website to see they no longer have any Accu-Finish machines in stock.  Not only that, it appears the series II and the Gun Drill Sharpening System have both been discontinued.

I'm wondering why none of their Accu-Sharp line of machines are currently available. This also raises the question as to whether remaining 3 machine styles can still be ordered.  I do see they still make other style tool grinders. I'm wondering if the Accu-Sharp line is no longer popular, or whether they are eliminating production for some other reasons.  I hadn't heard of any financial  or marketing problems within the company.  Has anyone heard anything as to whether the company still supports, or offers replacement parts for any of their Accu-Sharp machines?


----------

